# Word of the Day:  Vestibule



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

_noun_

an antechamber, hall, or lobby next to the outer door of a building.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 15, 2021)

The vestibule in the church was ornamented.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2021)

I used to love the vestibule in my brother's house.  It gave me a moment to adjust after the long car ride there.


----------



## Shero (Nov 16, 2021)

I was standing in the elevator vestibule, suddenly the doors opened, my eyes met those of the handsome stranger. It was love at first sight


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Did you step into the elevator with him, and the doors closed, @Shero  ?
Or, did he _step out, and you *not* step in, _and the two of you remained eye-locked in the *vestibule?



Thanks for helping me to think of a sentence using the WOTD! *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

_Did you step out_ of the vestibule,
_and into the elevator, *and into his life, with him, then?
*_


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did you step into the elevator with him, and the doors closed, @Shero  ?
> Or, did he _step out, and you *not* step in, _and the two of you remained eye-locked in the *vestibule?
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Kaila, neither  but what do you think, sounds good for the opening lines of a romance novel?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

When I was young and visiting a friend He would kiss me in the Vestibule!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2021)

It was raining so heavily outside, that I had to wait for him to pick me up in the vestibule.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2021)

You had to wait in the vestibule until someone buzzed you in and unlocked the door to the apartment building.


----------

